# AFAW Estuary Blank



## big_kitty (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi guys I'm new to this forum and would like to know if anyone has one of these blanks they would like to part with since they're kinda hard to come by.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

only in England... I know of 1 built rod that may be for sale but that's it... they are sweet though... when they get back into the US I'm gonna gewt a blank just in case something happens to my custom... 

oh and welcome to the funny farm...


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Try Tommy Farmer " Carolina Casting Pro" he is a site sponsor on this forum. If I am not mistaken he sells AFAW 11ft Estuary blanks,


Good Luck 

TM62


----------



## big_kitty (Jan 15, 2009)

Tommy doesn't have any, Thats why I hope someone has one laying around.


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

Are you looking for just a blank or is a built rod a possibility?


----------



## big_kitty (Jan 15, 2009)

Im looking for just a blank, id like to build it to my specs with lowriders, Its time to retire my breakaway 123.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

ive got a 12ft uni and a 13ft beach


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

big_kitty said:


> Im looking for just a blank, id like to build it to my specs with lowriders, Its time to retire my breakaway 123.



No worries, mine is built with lowriders, by Steve Austin.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm tellin ya I spent 2 days on the phone last month looking for one... the only built rod I found that was available was one Steve Austin has... Steve is the importer and he has none and not sure when he'll be getting any...

there is a rumor there are a couple other guys looking into bringing some in but the key word here is rumor...

WRI has a blank that's the next size up from the Estuary, I'm thinking 2-5 oz 11' if you're interested in something a bit heavier... I bought one from Clyde that is really sweet for the heavier plugs and big metal...


----------



## big_kitty (Jan 15, 2009)

```
ive got a 12ft uni and a 13ft beach
```
Thanks for the offer, but there to big for my purposes. Damn, I knew it would be a long shot


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

*Cts*

CTS has a a new 11' blank that is close to the Esturary,I looked at it at High Point.fishstiks4u has them. I did not cast it.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

BDreamweaver said:


> CTS has a a new 11' blank that is close to the Esturary,I looked at it at High Point.fishstiks4u has them. I did not cast it.


Barry did you pick up any of those blanks?... I may be interested in one just to try out...


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Which CTs are you talking about. I got me a 5-8, and really like the feel of the blank, especially the weight, I havent built it yet, but will next week probably. Wouldnt mind building another


----------



## NJHeaver (Aug 13, 2006)

There is two new CTS blanks out, one is an 11' 1 to 3 oz. the other is 12' and I believe it is 2 to 5 oz. Scott has them in stock give him a call


----------



## NJHeaver (Aug 13, 2006)

Big Kitty,

I have an Estuary built with Lowriders wrapped in all black 
was used once let me know if you are interested


----------



## big_kitty (Jan 15, 2009)

All what the hell, can I see some picks?


----------



## NJHeaver (Aug 13, 2006)

I am away from the rod till friday night 
I will post them when I get home


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Big Kitty take a look at the Gator Pompano Blanks. They are a better stick for alot less cash. Mud Hole did have some.


----------



## fishedn (Aug 18, 2008)

you could not have had both of those blanks in your hand, and make that comparison.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i have had a couple of afaw rods and have seen heavers estuary and find it hard to believe there are better rods for a lot less money!


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

fishedn said:


> you could not have had both of those blanks in your hand, and make that comparison.


Actually, Yes I have. And why do you find that to be so hard to do. I have a few friends here in N.E. Fla that have built on both Blanks. 
Fishbucket believe me there are, you just have to look beyond what Everyone else is using because of what one or two may claim to be the Greatest.


----------



## big_kitty (Jan 15, 2009)

Im not a fan of gatorglass, or fiberglass rods for that matter. I am looking for a AFAW estuary for lures, since I cant seem to source a zziplex lite bass or conoflex assassin or nevada blank for a reasonable price. Ive heard good things about the estuary rod thats why I want to give one a try. Sorry to get this thread off topic


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

your rods may be as good for a little less money but i seriously doubt if they are better for a lot less money.
actually for a quality blank the afaw's are relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Cts*

Rockfish1, Barry's doing one for me right now. You can try it out when we hook in May.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

fish bucket said:


> your rods may be as good for a little less money but i seriously doubt if they are better for a lot less money.
> actually for a quality blank the afaw's are relatively inexpensive.


And your statement is based on? Just Rod Blank or Whom ever builds it. AFAW is a good rod. As far as for fishing there are several Factory and Blanks that are available that are just as good for a lot less money.
Awhile back if one was not using a Breakaway it was not worth the investment along with a Lami or what ever the new found rod was. Also opinions vary from Region to Web Site.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Big Kitty*

Check your PMs. C2


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

seajay,you are right about opinions.
my"statement" was really just an opinion.
your rod to you may be better than my rod is to me.
thats what makes these forums so interesting.....different viewpoints.


----------



## fishedn (Aug 18, 2008)

seajay said:


> Actually, Yes I have. And why do you find that to be so hard to do. I have a few friends here in N.E. Fla that have built on both Blanks.
> Fishbucket believe me there are, you just have to look beyond what Everyone else is using because of what one or two may claim to be the Greatest.


I have cast both.

The rods are not comparable except in length, that is why I find fault in your comparison. I have nothing against gator glass, nor have I a financial interest in either rod company, though it sounds if you may have an intrest in Gatorglass. Gator is just a world apart from AFAW or any new lightweight two piece carbon rod. The gator glass is long and heavy and big around, the AFAW is long and light and two peice, and of slight diameter, plesant to fish with. The AFAW is easy to carry and fish because of its weight,thus matching the quarry better. It is capable of casting very far so is the gator but the Afaw will smoke a gator glass pomp rod. The gator is heavy and whippy and cumbersome, infact in my opinion it would make great tomato stakes if u would cut it in peices.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

big_kitty said:


> Im not a fan of gatorglass, or fiberglass rods for that matter. I am looking for a AFAW estuary for lures, since I cant seem to source a zziplex lite bass or conoflex assassin or nevada blank for a reasonable price. Ive heard good things about the estuary rod thats why I want to give one a try. Sorry to get this thread off topic


Kitty,

I have an Estuary, which is conventional built and a Nevada with low riders and have thrown several Gatorglass pomp rods belonging to some NE Florida friends. For throwing lures you want the Estuary in my opinion. I found the custom built Nevada to be too long and too tip heavy for my tastes. After I figured that out I went and tried the Conoflex Assassain and the Conoflex Barracuda Thief from the same supplier. After a couple of days testing them both, I bought the Thief. A 2-4 oz. 11'5" rod, the Thief is my absolute favorite for throwing lures at beach run Tarpon. I like it so much that when I purchased one of Steve's last two Estuarys, I had him just ring it for conventional, but if I were to do it over I'd opt for the lowriders.

The Gatorglass Pomp is a bait soaker and not a lure rod. I recommend buying the Estuary offered for sale in this thread. I don't think Steve will be handling any more new Estuary blanks in the near future.


----------



## big_kitty (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I sounds like you spent some time with Frosty's rod collection


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

fishedn said:


> I have cast both.
> 
> The rods are not comparable except in length, that is why I find fault in your comparison. I have nothing against gator glass, nor have I a financial interest in either rod company, though it sounds if you may have an interest in Gatorglass. Gator is just a world apart from AFAW or any new lightweight two piece carbon rod. The gator glass is long and heavy and big around, the AFAW is long and light and two peice, and of slight diameter, plesant to fish with. The AFAW is easy to carry and fish because of its weight,thus matching the quarry better. It is capable of casting very far so is the gator but the Afaw will smoke a gator glass pomp rod. The gator is heavy and whippy and cumbersome, infact in my opinion it would make great tomato stakes if u would cut it in peices.


Ok so you like the AFAW Brand. No I do not have a Financial interest in the Gator Glass Rod Co. For our type of fishing they are Great rods at a lot less money than a AFAW. And are a very comparable rod. Sea level fishes some what close to the same beaches as I. But you will be hard pressed to find Lure Slingers in our area. That may be the only Slight difference between the two makes. I am not saying that the AFAW is an inferior blank just a major cost difference.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Fishing Rods*

I have an 8 foot Gator Glass, AFAW 11 foot Estuary and a 13 foot AFAW SURF blank on hand for one to look at and compare. Not for sale. All are presently bare but probably won't be long. I am presently doing other rods and haven't gotten back to them. All except the Gator have been fished with to evaluate. 

They are suited for different purposes.

The Gator Glass is more suited to 'combat' fishing. The AFAW rods, although light and long, are not 'dainty' by any means, are more suited to fishing on the beach JMHO. C2


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Charlie2 said:


> I have an 8 foot Gator Glass, AFAW 11 foot Estuary and a 13 foot AFAW SURF blank on hand for one to look at and compare. Not for sale. All are presently bare but probably won't be long. I am presently doing other rods and haven't gotten back to them. All except the Gator have been fished with to evaluate.
> 
> They are suited for different purposes.
> 
> The Gator Glass is more suited to 'combat' fishing. The AFAW rods, although light and long, are not 'dainty' by any means, are more suited to fishing on the beach JMHO. C2


Concur C2. Are you going to ring all three with spiral wraps?

The lady says she wants a lure rod and of those discussed here I think the Estuary would suit her best.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*AFAW Rods*

My pick of the litter is the Estuary. I have had it wrapped both spiral and spinning and it's a real winner. You can cast with it all day without undue fatigue. I agree that it would be a fine 'ladies' rod. BTW;I am 6'7" and not a lady by any means.

I fished the 13 foot SURF wrapped as a spiral and spinning and it's a good casting rod, but I liked it more for a 'spike' rod with bait. I landed several large redfish with both and both performed well.

I bought the Gator to build as a pier rod for someone who backed out at the last minute. He wanted it wrapped conventional with guides on top. It cast well in the yard and I think that it will make someone a good pier rod for 'combat',fishing. I would use it except that I wrapped two 9 foot rods for sight fishing for cobia this year.

I will probably go back to spirals on all three. I have some new schemes to try out this year. Stay tuned. C2


----------



## big_kitty (Jan 15, 2009)

> My pick of the litter is the Estuary. I have had it wrapped both spiral and spinning and it's a real winner. You can cast with it all day without undue fatigue.


Your just making my mouth water more


----------



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Rockfish1 said:


> I'm tellin ya I spent 2 days on the phone last month looking for one... the only built rod I found that was available was one Steve Austin has... Steve is the importer and he has none and not sure when he'll be getting any...
> 
> there is a rumor there are a couple other guys looking into bringing some in but the key word here is rumor...
> 
> WRI has a blank that's the next size up from the Estuary, I'm thinking 2-5 oz 11' if you're interested in something a bit heavier... I bought one from Clyde that is really sweet for the heavier plugs and big metal...


Steve Austin was one of the sponsors for the Blacktip Challenge, his company is Anyfish Anywhere. He might have one 11ft AFAW lure rod left. He doesn't know if he is going to order another shipment of AFAW blanks. AFAW jacked the prices and the quantity per shipment. Those rumors are more rumors than truth. It's a big risk to order that many blanks with the way the economy is at the moment.


----------

